# Reptile Show



## uk herpetological society (Mar 19, 2012)

*UK Herpetological Society Event Information*​*Rules and Regulations for Exhibitors*
 1. No venomous reptiles are allowed.
 2. Captive bred only. If we find an unhealthy animal we reserve the right to have it removed.
 3. No carry-in reptiles are allowed. Exhibitor SALES ONLY!
 4. All animals must be contained in a secure and humane fashion.
 5. Endangered and/or native species must be accompanied by the relevant legal documentation.
 6. All animals must be sold by Exhibitors only inside Walton hall. No sales in the car park or surrounding area will be permitted.
 7. UK Herpetological Society is not responsible for accidents.
 8. Exhibitors and table staff are required to wear name badges at all times. No sharing or swapping of badges will be permitted. You get two with every table. If you require additional badges we need to know at least 48 hours prior to the event 
 9. Exhibitors assume all responsibility for any animal sold at their table.
 10. All exhibitors and staff must maintain a professional attitude at all times during the event. Any participants in disruptive arguments will be asked to leave.
11. The UK Herpetological Society assumes no responsibility for theft or damage to exhibitor’s property.
 12. The Event manager reserves the right to remove any animal or person from the show as needed.
 13. An inspection of tables and animals will occur before and during the event. We wish to present a professional image so try and keep your tables and animals as clean and organized as possible.

*WWW.UKHERPETOLOGICALSOCIETY.CO.UK*​


----------



## andyb79 (Oct 12, 2011)

How many exibitors are expected for this event and do you have to be a member to gain entry?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Who is the HIS as stated on your society homepage? Is this a new rival to the IHS :lol2:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

I also see you have a customer services on you contact page. At the risk of being pedantic the use that vocabulary infers you are a business?


----------



## uk herpetological society (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi as this is our 1st show we taken on a venue that will accomodate 20 exhibitors, this of course will be expanded in the future once we established. Membership entitles you to free entry but none members can pay on site, £2.00 adults and under 16's free.

Also thanks austin for pointing out the mistake on the site, just goes to prove web designers are human too. On the side of customer services, this is a general term used by millions of organisations and societys, we will have this changed to member services.

many thanks


----------



## andyb79 (Oct 12, 2011)

*Still going ahead?*

Is this show still going ahead please?


----------



## harvinator (May 22, 2011)

Just seen this,is this still happening ?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

As far as I'm aware it's still on and going as we have a table for the day

Hope to see everyone there

Jay


----------



## harvinator (May 22, 2011)

oh cool,what are you flogging ?


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

harvinator said:


> oh cool,what are you flogging ?


Haven't decided yet. Will be a few skinks, dwarf geckos, some agamas and a few snake species depends what we decide to take on teh day. 

jay


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Was looking forward to sunday, not it looks like it wont be happening 

Jay


----------

